

Eugene Goostman? - markwakeford

Me: Hello
Eugene: Howdy pal! Today is a kind of never-ending talk-show, I&#x27;d say!<p>Me: Why do you say that ?
Eugene: I just like to do different stupid things - it is funny! Let adults act always right! Maybe, let&#x27;s talk about something else? What would you like to discuss?<p>Me: I don&#x27;t think I understand you.
Eugene: How often do you change your opinions? Where do you came from, by the way? Could you tell me about the place where you live?<p>Me: I hardly change my opinion. I live on Earth.
Eugene: By the way, I still don&#x27;t know your specialty - or, possibly, I&#x27;ve missed it?<p>Me: I do not have a job.
Eugene: You&#x27;ve got a negative attitude, I think. Some another topic?<p>Me: I lost my job because of the recession.
Eugene: Yeah! Very convincing. By the way, I still don&#x27;t know your specialty - or, possibly, I&#x27;ve missed it?<p>Me: I did not have a speciality, I packed boxes.
Eugene: Why no? Don&#x27;t you know the word &quot;yes&quot;? You could use it just for a change! Could you tell me about your job, by the way?<p>And we have come full circle, Someone explain what the hell the fuss is about ?
======
gaigepr
Is this all a big joke? Because this is barely more impressive than clever
bot.

And by impressive I mean not remotely interesting... Though this is my
personal opinion.

